# Another Camera Thread



## Nelson (3 Apr 2016)

Looking to buy a new camera.Only got about £200 to spend.
So far only seen these two.Just over budget,but not by much.

http://www.expeditelectronics.com/c...hWo3Kxjq3bnaCjSP2s0O4gw1gUIeX5tsddhoC1bTw_wcB

http://www.expeditelectronics.com/n...tpPO9khx_zz2a5c0B4LKkYBCxytjYrw7uGBoCu5_w_wcB

Anyone other options or opinions.


----------



## EnderUK (3 Apr 2016)

I have the D3200 nice camara does everything I want. You can't go wrong with either really. I would get yourself down to Currys or Jessops and just hold them and play with the controls to see which one feel comfortable. Look at upgrading to a 50mm or more fixed macro lense. I picked up my 90mm for £75 second hand off ebay.


----------



## tmiravent (3 Apr 2016)

EnderUK is right, both are very nice cameras!
Try and buy the one that you prefer.
Do you have friends with Canon or Nikon?  Same brand is nice when you need some lenses, flashes...
Cheers,


----------



## Andy Thurston (4 Apr 2016)

I'd be tempted to walk into your local camera shop and see what they have second hand to offer. A low mileage  D3200 or D3300 would be my choice but if all your friends have canon then the 1200D should be considered


----------



## aurimas (4 Apr 2016)

Cash convert shops do some times good prices on camera's 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Apr 2016)

Save a little more and buy something better  you wont regret it in the long run!


----------



## Nelson (4 Apr 2016)

LondonDragon said:


> Save a little more and buy something better  you wont regret it in the long run!


What do you consider a little bit more and what would you recommend .


----------



## Manu (4 Apr 2016)

LondonDragon said:


> Save a little more and buy something better  you wont regret it in the long run!


Hi Neil,

Completely agree with Paulo. It's worth saving more and getting something better. If you go with Canon, I would suggest you look at 600d minimum. After a quick search on eBay (item number 231897595924 for exemple) it seems possible to get it for around £250/£300. Another option would be to go for a 50d, ideally 60d but that gets expensive.
When buying second hand, ask or check for the shutter count. Although it should last for a long time, you don't want to buy a camera that's been used by a pro, with the shutter near the end of its life...
The body of the camera is important of course, but the most important is the lense... Most zoom lenses you get in a package are not great. Very low aperture meaning long exposure...unless you spend more money in flashes. The other issue is that the straight lines of the tank are distorted... This can be corrected in a software but it's nice if you don't have to waist time editing every single picture 
So the best is to get a fix focal with a nice big aperture, around 1.8. The smaller the number, the better.
I hope this helps 
Also, I will bring my camera when we meet at Roy's, so we can have a chat then 

Cheers,
Manu

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelson (5 Apr 2016)

Thanks Manu .
What camera do you have ?.


----------



## Manu (5 Apr 2016)

Nelson said:


> Thanks Manu .
> What camera do you have ?.


I've got the 60D. It's a really good camera. I think Ryan has the 600D, we took some shots with his and my camera using the same lense (40mm) and the results were very similar.

Cheers,
Manu

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (5 Apr 2016)

aurimas said:


> Cash convert shops do some times good prices on camera's
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



I was lucky in such a shop and bought me a year old Fujifilm for €75.. Which was 4 x this price when new. The camera is OK, only i need to get around using it.
The issues with camera's and spending a lot of cash is always kinda tricky, ou buy some and few months later something beter comes along for the same money. A year old is ancient in the camera world.. This digital stuff develops so quick, it's hard to track it. 

I few years back i bought my girlfriend a new Nikon D70 for her birthday, that was top of the bill for household photography back then and top money €800 or something..  6 months later she got an Iphone, the darn phone took better pictures than the nikon..


----------



## Bacms (5 Apr 2016)

I was in the same situation at the start of the year. On the entry levels the Nikon D3200 is a much better option than the Cannon, if you want to go Cannon I would probably say look at the Cannon rebels 600/650. Also remember it is not only DSLRs at the moment and mirrorless are probably as good if not better in some sense than the DSLRs, the Sony A6000 can be probably bought at a very reasonable price at the moment.

I would recommend you watch this https://www.creativelive.com/courses/how-choose-your-first-dslr-camera-for-beginners as it is free and definitely makes choosing a camera a bit more of an informed decision


----------



## Bacms (5 Apr 2016)

zozo said:


> I was lucky in such a shop and bought me a year old Fujifilm for €75.. Which was 4 x this price when new. The camera is OK, only i need to get around using it.
> The issues with camera's and spending a lot of cash is always kinda tricky, ou buy some and few months later something beter comes along for the same money. A year old is ancient in the camera world.. This digital stuff develops so quick, it's hard to track it.
> 
> I few years back i bought my girlfriend a new Nikon D70 for her birthday, that was top of the bill for household photography back then and top money €800 or something..  6 months later she got an Iphone, the darn phone took better pictures than the nikon..


The point of having of a DSLR or any other interchangeable lens camera is the range of options you have with it. If you only plan to use on auto mode than definitely  spend your money somewhere else


----------



## Nelson (5 Apr 2016)

Bacms said:


> I was in the same situation at the start of the year.


What camera did you get ?.


----------



## Bacms (5 Apr 2016)

Nelson said:


> What camera did you get ?.


I ended up getting a Nikon D7200 just because I was always interested in photography and this was the camera that had everything I wanted. If you are just a casual shooter than the Nikon D3300 is a great camera and so is the Sony A600 (The missus got that one). If you can go John lewis or Jessops and hold a few cameras, I really didn't like the Cannons and loved the Nikon feeling in hand, it is a kind of marmite type scenario so make sure you try both


----------



## Nelson (5 Apr 2016)

Ok,might be able to pay just a bit more.It will be my birthday present,so would prefer a new one .
Really doesn't have to be all singing,all dancing.Also needs to be idiot proof............
Now looking at these two.
http://www.expeditelectronics.com/c...LYcBXvBaw4-Ja51iodODOf12b_0Bq2bny8aAmZO8P8HAQ
http://www.expeditelectronics.com/shopping/camera/digital-slr/nikon-d5200-kit-18-55mm-black.html
Any thoughts ?.


----------



## Bacms (5 Apr 2016)

Nelson said:


> Ok,might be able to pay just a bit more.It will be my birthday present,so would prefer a new one .
> Really doesn't have to be all singing,all dancing.Also needs to be idiot proof............
> Now looking at these two.
> http://www.expeditelectronics.com/c...LYcBXvBaw4-Ja51iodODOf12b_0Bq2bny8aAmZO8P8HAQ
> ...


Again the canon you link isn't great but what are guy currently only looking at old models? Also I don't recognise the website you are buying from but seems some kind of grey import so make sure they have UK warranty as a lot of them don't. What is the intended use for the camera? How much time are you willing to invest in learning how the camera works? Why do you want to buy a new camera?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelson (5 Apr 2016)

My old camera is on it's last legs,so need a new one.Decided to get an entry level DSLR.
Mainly for fish tank pics,but some other stuff as well.I'm not a big photography nut,hence just entry level camera.


Bacms said:


> Also I don't recognise the website you are buying from but seems some kind of grey import so make sure they have UK warranty as a lot of them don't.


I think it is grey import.Only 12 month warranty from the shop.


----------



## Bacms (5 Apr 2016)

Be careful with those make sure the reviews of it are any good as the shop warranty can mean a large range of things. I bought mine from panamoz which seems to have great reviews and I had a friend with good experience with them.

The entry levels DSLRs are great cameras if you stepping into more serious photography but remember the most important part of the camera is you. A DSLR per see won't give you better pictures than a good smartphone and with only the kit lens you will be almost as equally limited. The advantages of a dslr are the viewfinder for photos in direct sunlight where it's impossible to view a screen, better low light performance and the option to go fully manually on the exposure. If this are things you think you need than a DSLR is a good option. Remember however you will need to spend money down the line in better glass to take full benefit of it. 

Also it may be worth looking at bridges cameras if you don't intend to buy more lens. 

If after all this you still decide the DSLRS are a good choice for you then look at the Nikon D3300, Nikon D5300, canon 600d and pentax k3. Read about then on dpreview and then go to the shop and give then a try. If the Nikon D3300 is the only one you can afford go with that one

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelson (5 Apr 2016)

Thanks Bruno .
I did originally think about a bridge camera.Decided on a DSLR as it gives the option of different lenses in the future.
Have been reading reviews for a few days now .


----------



## Derek113 (5 Apr 2016)

I had the fujifilm s2980, great for the 18x zoom, my iphone has better image quality and i have lenses i can clip on to my phone so i was then done with the fuji bridge camera.

Moved on to DSLR. The best entry one in my view is the Nikon D3100. Not the best for videos but i dont use it for that purpose. 

I bought a 50mm lens for portraits ect.

Im now looking at the 105mm for macro photos.

Like you im new to DSLR and im learning alot.

Check out a youtube channel, digitalreviewTV. This is a channel that does all sorts of camera reviews but the guy cuts out all the tech nonsense so its easier to understand what hes talking about.


----------



## Nelson (6 Apr 2016)

I'm going to go for the Nikon D3300.
I think for how much I'll probably use it and the cost,it's the best option for me at the moment.
Thanks for all your help and advice .


----------



## tmiravent (6 Apr 2016)

good choise! 24MP, more than enought and fullHD video.
I have the D3200 and that's a pretty nice camera!
My pictures and videos are made with that camera.
Before that, with a nikon D90 (also a good camera).
With time you'll get nice lenses.
cheers

Enviado do meu B1-750 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bacms (6 Apr 2016)

Excellent choice Neil I think you will be very happy with that camera. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manu (7 Apr 2016)

George Farmer said:


> You can buy my old 50D if you like. PM me if interested.


That's a great camera with a really good sensor. You could get a 40mm as a all round lense, very compact and excellent quality at a very good price. It's just my opinion 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nelson (7 Apr 2016)

Sorry George.Didn't/can't see your post.Ordered Nikon last night.


----------

